# Another Tallapoosa River report



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Hot, scantily-clad, man-hungry ******* bitches screamed wildly from the riverbank as Frank, "the Googan", leaned into a massive striped bass...

Oh wait. Wrong trip.

Frank and I got a late start Friday, launching at around 3:30. We managed some good bait rather quickly and ran full speed through the boulders and whirlpools to Martin Dam. You couldn't have driven a straight pin up Frank's ass by the time I throttled back... not that you would want to, of course.

The water coming out of the dam was a warm (for stripers) 70 degrees. We put out a few baits, and Frank caught a couple of nice spotted bass, but no striper bites. The spotted bass kept killing our shad, so I told Frank to bait up with our mondo shad, a big gizzard over a pound in size.

That did it! As we trolled by Redemption Point, the big shad got clobbered, and Frank caught what appeared to be a heat-stressed 20 pounder. Fish that size normally try to spool you, but this one came in without much of a fight.

We fished on into the night, running back to the fast water in the darkness. We barely got baits out when Frank had a screamer on. Actually, Frank and the reel were screaming at about the same pitch. " I can't see a damn thing! Oh, hell, the other rod is loaded up!"

Sorry, Frank, y'on y'own. We were being pushed rapidly down river into a boulder field from hell, and I was trying to get the boat to the middle of the river, smoke a cigarette, and sip my beer before it got warm. Luckily, or whatever, the second fish came unbuttoned, uncomplicating things considerably. Half a mile downriver, I lipped a solid 14 pounder. We got a pic, and Frank torpedoed it back into the river.

We made one more run on that spot, and caught another small striper, then headed down to less hectic places. The moon came up in all its glory, signaling the end of our bites, and we made a chilly eight mile run back to the ramp.

I think summer may be finally over, boys.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and quite hilarious


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Chris. It was a fun trip.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Great Pix, good looking fish, sounds like a successful fishing trip.

Keep us posted....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I should note that the water quality was right at the_ suck_ level. The temp of the water tells me that Lake Martin has no more cold water to offer this season, and it's beginning to smell like rotten eggs. Even the water color, which is normally gin-clear, had a brownish look to it. We need some chilly nights and we need them soon.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

